# 100% and No more marijuana, EVER



## akay252 (Jul 27, 2006)

Hey... 
So I've never posted on here before... But for the past month I've been scouring this site over and over looking for something to fix my brain. Finally.. Out of no where... Almost exactly a month (tomorrow!) and I'm nearly 100% normal.

Marijuana started my Hell. Like many of you guys, it started out of an insane panic attack, including convulsions and something resembling a seizure, occurring before a 3 hour "coma" where I could not respond or move, but could still feel my body and think logically. All this while my body spiraled into what I thought was Death... It was only my 3rd time using, and I will never, ever do it again.

I thought maybe I'd give some of you some hope for those induced by Marijuana. I had -SEVERE- DP. Almost so bad that I was about to end it. I was dead inside. Trapped inside my body with no escape. I read here how people have had it for years, and I knew I could never handle it. I was always such an emotional and passionate person. It -was- (and is again) my personality. This caused many panic attacks... 3 almost ending in a heart attack (as my blood pressure has been out of control). I should have been to the ER five times this month, but I was too scared.

So here's my theory on how my brain fixed itself...

While in my "comatose" sort of state after using the marijuana, before I passed out, I felt some warm liquid running up the back of my neck into the base of my brain. I didn't know if it was blood, air, or my brain was just dying slowly...

So I was severely Dp'd for the next 4 weeks. Exactly how it's described by everyone here. I have no idea how I managed to live life, go to class, internship, and work...but I did. I couldn't even get drunk. It felt like it was effecting a different part of my brain, and I just saw tunnel vision.

So 27 days after the incident, I had a major panic attack, and called my best friend who just moved back to the area. She calmed me down, and I became more relaxed. Someone actually believed me and was there for me.

The next day, the 28th day, I was relaxed and calm... and I felt some warm sensation run down the back of my neck from the base of my brain. After this happened, I felt like I was high. I was so scared it was getting worse... But it happened a few more times throughout the day, and the DP lessened and lessened.

Today, the 29th day, I had the same happen this morning, and afternoon, but the intensity has been less and less.

So the theory... 
When I had the intense attack when the THC was in my brain, it got trapped and kept releasing a high dose the entire time. Essentially, maybe I was completely stoned for the whole month. When its effects started to wear off (30 days is the norm for pot I guess), it flowed through my system, making me feel high, and reduced the amount in my brain.

I have no idea if this is legit, but to me, it's the only thing that makes sense. I probably won't be back too much more, because I'm good to go, but this site helped me to feel so much better... Like I wasn't going insane.

I hope my post helps some of you out there who were in my position!
Feel better soon!


----------



## akay252 (Jul 27, 2006)

Yeah, so I guess I got ahead of myself, those 3 days I was back.

The past two days have been scarey. I had another massive panic attack (almost going to the ER), and I've been a little less myself. I'm still not back to the severe DP I was experiencing for that month, but it's definitely back. The dizziness and cloudy vision decided to show themselves again. I'm hoping maybe it's just weaning itself off of me? Or maybe my brain decided to give me some relief before it shut down on me...

Anyone have any ideas of what's going on?


----------



## Guyver-Gabriel (Oct 29, 2005)

setbacks are normal, my friend. But if one believes what is said around here...once you find the exit door, you can keep tapping in there and eventually you get permanently better. altho this is a personal recollection of what's been said around here, i m not sure if its legit...I'd like to know how you've been doing lately. and another question...how old are you?


----------



## akay252 (Jul 27, 2006)

Hey Guyver...
Thanks for responding.
First off, I'm 20 years old... 21 the end of November.

Yeah, things have been a little messed up lately. The past week I've had major panic attacks almost every night, strangely at about the same time. My brain seems like it's warping, at the back of my head, and then it happens. I'm not sure if it's from the physical incident, or that I'm just thinking about it being scary, and then freaking out, causing the attack.

Last night I was finding my chest to be very heavy, and my heart was going crazy when I was relaxing. I almost went to the ER again. Everyone probably thinks I'm nuts, because I say I need to go to the hospital, and then 2 hours later when we could actually go, I'm "fine".

I'm not really DP'd anymore... which is amazing. I feel like a real person again, but I still feel messed up. I recognize my voice, almost completely see myself in the mirror, and connect with the world. But the dizziness persists, and the weird headaches in the back of my head won't go away. I feel shaky, but when I stop and look at my hands, they're not shaking at all. It's been about a month and a half since the incident.

I think I might actually be going to a doctor when I get home from here next week, but it would probably be a better idea to see someone here in the city instead of my small town doctor.

That's something else... I have no idea how I'm supposed to explain this all to my parents... That should be fun.

But yeah, I feel about 70% normal I guess... I'm very monotone all the time and would rather sit and watch tv/movies instead of leaving the apartment and living (which I was all about before).

I wish I knew if I was getting better, or this dizziness is something more severe. That's what scares me the most.

Have any ideas about what's going on?


----------



## Pancthulhu (May 27, 2006)

I don't think it's possible for THC to become trapped in your brain for an entire month. Nobody is entirely sure why weed triggers DP.



> Last night I was finding my chest to be very heavy, and my heart was going crazy when I was relaxing. I almost went to the ER again. Everyone probably thinks I'm nuts, because I say I need to go to the hospital, and then 2 hours later when we could actually go, I'm "fine".


Don't worry about it, really - it's 'normal' to worry about having a heart attack when you suffer from panic attacks. It doesn't mean you actually will - you're young. Worrying about it will make it worse - it's the 'vicious cycle of anxiety.'

Glad to hear your DP is getting better anyway.


----------



## akay252 (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks for the vote of confidence for living through the panic attacks...
It's nice to hear someone reassure me, and not yell at me when I change my mind about going to the ER.
I think I'll be ok, though it's extremely scary when it happens. 
At least I can get through them more easily without the DP making it so much worse.

Yeah, I'm not sure if that's even possible, but I thought it had to have something to do with the release of that fluid from the back of my head down my neck. It was the exact same feeling in reverse that I remember happening during the incident. That same night, my DP started lessening after an entire month of having no identity.

I'm not sure why I thought of it, but I searched the topic of marijuana detox, and it fits much of what I'm going through now. Even though I smoked one bong hit a month and a half ago.

The physical symptoms on this site 
http://www.marijuana-anonymous.org/Pages/detox.html 
show that there are many physical symptoms of detox...

-Headaches
-Night sweats
-Overabundance of phlegm
-Eating problems [such as loss of appetite or digestion problems]
-Tremors/shakiness/dizziness
-Less common are kidney pains, impotency, hormone changes or imbalances, low immunity or chronic fatigue, and some minor eye problems

Then I found this site, on how to treat people detoxing...
http://www.marijuana-detox.com/

It claims many of the same things that people here have said helped with their DP.

The detoxification program developed by Author & Humanitarian L. Ron Hubbard is aimed at mobilizing and eliminating foreign compounds, especially those stored in the fat. Components include:

(a) Exercise, preferably running, to stimulate circulation and enhance the turnover of fats.

(b) Prescribed periods in a low temperature sauna to promote sweating.

(c) An exact regimen of vitamin, mineral, and oil intake. Niacin in gradually increasing doses is used to transiently increase fat mobilization. Oil supplementation both reduces intestines and liver recirculation and promotes the exchange of fat. Vitamin and mineral supplements are included to replace vitamins, minerals and electrolytes lost during increased sweating and to correct any nutritional deficiencies.

(d) Sufficient liquids to offset the loss of body fluids through sweating.

(e) A regular diet including plenty of fresh vegetables.

(f) A properly ordered personal schedule which provides the person with the normally required amount of sleep.

I have no idea if any of this has a real connection, but I thought someone with more of a bio/pharm background could link any of it. I have a Psych background, so I can understand those symptoms, but I don't have much knowledge in the bio sciences.

This makes me feel better... knowing that I may be getting better and not worse.

I hope this helps someone, and I hope someone can put this all together if there is a legitimate relationship.

Let me know if any of you guys come up with anything!


----------



## Guyver-Gabriel (Oct 29, 2005)

NOW THAT sounds quite positive overall...altho i wouldnt recommend you starting to obsess about detoxicating yourself from weed and all...i mean...quitting it is ONE GOOD SOLID thing.and you should stick to it...i mean since youre prety much back in your normal state (which i would like to differ from what ppl on here name as 'old-self', i think its different) you should really make the best of it...dont force yourself to do things you feel you cant do yet....recovery...most of the time, is a process...and things need to be taken one step at a time...nevertheless if it is laziness or unjustified stress that seems to be holding you down i sggest u head on...i suggest you hang out with friends...talk about your condition with them without getting overwhelming...that will facilitate the creation of your comfort zone until dp/dr is nothing a topic of conversation liek any other u know...if yer friends are true to ya they ll pull ya up...from there on youll like them more n more and get involved in the social life agian...since youve pretty much gotten rid of the physical symptoms...well wthere go my suggestion feel free to use them as u wish...i hope you have a pleasant steady and prompt recovery, man...no one deserves this shit...glad you re making the best of it...let us know how ya doing!


----------



## Vargas (Apr 26, 2006)

Honestly, I don't think you'd mind me calling you silly at this point, (and in fact you'd probably be pretty relieved for me doing so,) for thinking that the THC is still in your system. Any doctor, biologist or chemist on the planet who is worth his diploma will tell you that the THC is completely out of your system, and has been for a loooooooong time. THC is an organic compound that is water soluable, and has been metabolized and is completely out of your system. It is amazing how nobody here has been able to tell you that yet...

I mean, why don't you go out and buy a home drug-test kit and see for yourself? Not that you have to, but you should do so for your peace of mind. I also had marijuana and dextromethorphan induced DP, and, just like you, I kept incredibly detailed records, to the DAY, about my experience and how long I had it and such. I had the story down perfectly. Look, all I can tell you is this...you didn't ruin your life. It will go away. DON'T DO DRUGS ANYMORE, NOT EVEN TO CELEBRATE ONCE IT GOES AWAY. The THC is out of your system. Part of the problem is, even though you may not think it, the fact that you are obsessing about it. Go run. Take a multivitamin. Snuggle with a loved one. Rejoice and just accept what happened and what is going on...you're getting better, and DP is not a progressive illness, so you're going to be ok. You're talking to someone who did more weed and some other freaky shit, and I recovered. Life goes on my friend, you're gonna make it. Peace out. Don't visit this site so much.


----------

